# How would a lawyer present this "conspiracy theory" in court?



## ironpony (Jul 24, 2016)

Basically in my story, a cop is on patrol and he spots some suspicious activity. He sees in the distance, a man being searched by other men for a wire and possible weapons. Or at least that is what it looks like from his police knowledge.

So he decides to discretely follow them in his unmarked car, keeping his distance. The man who was searched is a dirty cop, and the gang members who searched him are taking him for a blood in. A blood in, is when a gang puts new recruit to the test where the new recruit has to spill the blood of another person to get in.

The cops sees his happening and intervenes, stopping the blood in. He saves the would be victim of the blood in, and manages to arrest one of the gang members, holding him at gunpoint while protecting the victim. The other gang members get away, including the crooked cop.

The crooked cop then makes his way to his car, which was parked back where he was searched. He changes his clothes and his appearance, putting the clothes he was spotted in by the cop, in his car trunk. Or he does something along these lines.

He then gets in his car, and drives to the crime scene. He has his police radio with him while off duty, and acts as though he is responding to the crime, as himself, as an officer, while off duty.

So he goes to the scene as back up. But he only does this to see if he can control anything at the scene, such as his possible DNA being there something. He also wants to find out how the blood in was busted, and what the cop saw and all that, and this gives him a reason to, for the time being, be on the case and find out more, so he can know what he and the gang are up against. He doesn't of course fully realize that that the other cop, randomly stumbled upon it.

Now later on in the story, this case is in court, either in a preliminary hearing or a trial.  The one gang member who was arrested is the defendant.  The dirt cop is on the stand, and no one in the courtroom knows that he is dirty accept for the defendant and his lawyer.  The court thinks that it's just an honest cop testifying to what happened, and how he happened to be in the right place, at the right time to provide back up, even though off duty.

So the defense lawyer is cross-examining the witness on the stand.  He wants to discredit the witness on the stand, to defend his client.   He knows at the witness is actually lying and is a dirty cop.  But he doesn't want to say this directly cause this will just draw more attention to the truth in the investigation.  So he doesn't want to prove that the witness is in collusion with the defendant cause that will could help the prosecution.  But he wants to suggest it allegedly still, if that makes sense.

So how would a lawyer present discrediting the witness?  He has to tell the court that the witness could have been in collusion with the defendant and was actually there as part of the theoretical blood in that was taking place.  The cop has some events in his past, that suggest he is the type to be recruited by a gang possibly, so how would he discredit the witness to the court, whilst at the same time, not throwing the prosecution any bones?


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jul 25, 2016)

How do you think he would go about discrediting the witness?


----------



## ironpony (Mar 24, 2020)

Well I guess it's not worth bringing up in court, cause a judge is going to want to hear more from the defense on just theories, right?


----------

